# Blocking ads on phone without root (mainly youtube)?



## Petros4 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey guys.

I really hate ads, especially on youtube which I watch on daily basis. I know there are some options to block ads but you have to root your device. Since warranty is void when rooting I wouldn't like to risk it since I just got my new phone.

Are there any other ways to block ads without root? I can live with ads in browser, but youtube's "wish" spam every few minutes is killing me.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 17, 2018)

One way of doing it is installing F-Droid (alternate app repository to GooglePlay) and look for "Blokada" on it (GooglePlay version doesn't block trackers and ads btw!). It acts like local VPN to intercept traffic and it has options to use alternate DNS servers without root as well as various block lists which block trackers and ads. Not sure if it'll block ads you're trying to get rid of, but I know it blocks ads too.


----------



## opojare (Aug 17, 2018)

There are local VPN apps like Blockada or BlockThis.

Just download the apk from their website and sideload it.
They blocked most of browser and in-app ads, but as for Youtube i think it doesn't works. There are still skippable video ads in beginning after several plays.

There was old guide to try blocking Youtube ads by blacklisting some of their domain. But iirc last time i tried it break functionality with all video getting no thumbnail and your history/activity is not recorded.
Maybe Google have become too 'advanced' for this


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2018)

Block This

it makes a local VPN on the phone which is easy to turn on and off, only negative is the VPN icon is always visible (far less annoying on my pixel XL than my old note 4) and some system updates failed to download when it was activated.

That said, it works and works well.


----------



## GenericAMDFan (Aug 17, 2018)

You can also use NewPipe which is an open source app which works like a Youtube app but without ads


----------



## Petros4 (Aug 17, 2018)

Great tips. Thanks guys. I'll try some of the stuff you've mentioned.


----------



## Drone69 (Aug 17, 2018)

You could try YouTube Vanced.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-youtube-vanced-edition-t3758757


----------



## natr0n (Aug 17, 2018)

dns66


----------



## bug (Aug 17, 2018)

Petros4 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I really hate ads, especially on youtube which I watch on daily basis. I know there are some options to block ads but you have to root your device. Since warranty is void when rooting I wouldn't like to risk it since I just got my new phone.
> 
> Are there any other ways to block ads without root? I can live with ads in browser, but youtube's "wish" spam every few minutes is killing me.


Watch Youtube in the browser, like a sane person would. Then you can use your adblocker of choice. Hell, you can even use NoScript.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 17, 2018)

bug said:


> Watch Youtube in the browser, like a sane person would. Then you can use your adblocker of choice. Hell, you can even use NoScript.



Adblock and noscript extensions don't work on the android version of chrome


----------



## bug (Aug 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Adblock and noscript extensions don't work on the android version of chrome


They work on the Android version of Firefox


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 17, 2018)

Yup. Use FF and noscript/ublock origin/magic actions. There's also an extension that allows YouTube vids to be played in the background or even when you turn off your display on your phone.


----------



## _UV_ (Aug 17, 2018)

try Opera, never seen YT ads, without any extensions or addons


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 17, 2018)

Drone69 said:


> You could try YouTube Vanced.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-youtube-vanced-edition-t3758757


I use Vanced too, loved it. Nothing grinds my gear more than seeing those pesky ads when I wanted to watch the videos. This isnt TV FFS.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 17, 2018)

Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy,

on android, simply download "Firefox" and then you can install add-ons just like on the desktop version.

AdGuard is a pretty good ad blocker that you can install on your "Firefox".

I wish I could support my favorite youtubers by having ads but jesus I hate when it just cut out of nowhere for 30 seconds like 3 times in a 10 minutes video. Why can't they just all do like Linus with an ad at the beginning and at the end.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 18, 2018)

Linus also does them in a fun way so they aren't a chore to watch. I still miss TunnelBear in his videos tho... XD Or ChrisRayGun who does them in most fucked up ways unlike anyone else ever does them. He did it for the Dollar Shave Club not long ago and  was laughing like mad. If everyone made such unique ads for sponsored stuff, I'd never have to block anything.


----------



## Petros4 (Aug 19, 2018)

I agree with you guys. I hate ads in general but wouldn't mind them if I wasn't feeling like someone is trying to rape my head through my ears.  Too much and too often.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 20, 2018)

I gotta use adblockers to prevent some ebarrassing ad playing when I am trying to watch in a wating room or something lol


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 23, 2018)

Did you tried to set up AdBlocks? It's really good protection from ads.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2018)

Petros4 said:


> Are there any other ways to block ads without root? I can live with ads in browser, but youtube's "wish" spam every few minutes is killing me.


Firefox Focus with plugins. Barring that, Youtube Red. Worth it if you can't root.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy,
> 
> on android, simply download "Firefox" and then you can install add-ons just like on the desktop version.
> 
> ...




i'd recommend ublock origin over adguard, works just fine on FF for android, makes my life a lot nicer.


----------



## sixor (Dec 10, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> i'd recommend ublock origin over adguard, works just fine on FF for android, makes my life a lot nicer.


 
THIS

ublock origins all the way with firefox

youtube vanced
opera mini / opera maybe

even with adaway root i still have ads on youtube app , also facebook and IG, that is why i use alternative app or browser


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2018)

i block all ads on youtube on my iphone, just hit refresh as soon as one starts, and its gone


----------



## Rand (Feb 7, 2019)

jboydgolfer said:


> i block all ads on youtube on my iphone, just hit refresh as soon as one starts, and its gone


Seriously, does that work??


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

It just ocurred to me that Android is basically linux, and it prolly has etc/hosts file. If you were to inject some addresses into it, I'm sure it could be efficient at blocking youtube ads. Don't overdo it though, because it may very well slow down your phone. App for doing this at desktop PC's that I know of is called Hostsman.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

Rand said:


> Seriously, does that work??


Yup. Try it. Works on Android and Windows too.



Borna Horvat said:


> It just ocurred to me that Android is basically linux, and it prolly has etc/hosts file. If you were to inject some addresses into it, I'm sure it could be efficient at blocking youtube ads. Don't overdo it though, because it may very well slow down your phone. App for doing this at desktop PC's that I know of is called Hostsman.


Yup, there are apps for that. They require root though.


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, there are apps for that. They require root though.



You can't edit hosts file with some text editor without root? Bummer.

Then perhaps he could install adguard adblocker app?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

Borna Horvat said:


> You can't edit hosts file with some text editor without root? Bummer.


Nope. You need SU like normal Linux and on Android you need root to have SU.


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

https://adguard.com/en/adguard-android/overview.html

Seems this doesn't require root


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

Borna Horvat said:


> https://adguard.com/en/adguard-android/overview.html
> 
> Seems this doesn't require root


Ah but that one does not alter the hosts file.


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

I sense full of win in this thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

How much win are you sensing now?


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

*user fell off his chair laughing*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

Borna Horvat said:


> *user fell off his chair laughing*


Welcome to TPU my friend!


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

tnx


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 11, 2019)

pretty sure there was a you tube apk without adds, you dont need a root to install one of those but i dunno if its still available, and im not about to link any apk because who knows what it may be now even if it used to be a useful app.

"not really selling this download a random apk from a random web page thing am i?"


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Feb 11, 2019)

I use an app called "SkyTube Extra", no ads and you can download any videos you want directly, you can keep your subscription list without even logging in, you can keep it playing in the background even with the screen locked and some other features. I have tried it and never touched the official app ever again.


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 12, 2019)

Youtube Vanced is a adfree youtube APK that I use, works well enough for me


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Youtube Vanced is a adfree youtube APK that I use, works well enough for me



cause its advanced, with minus the ad? get it?
*has a stroke*


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mussels said:


> cause its advanced, with minus the ad? get it?
> *has a stroke*



You have got tube kidding me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 12, 2019)

Rand said:


> Seriously, does that work??


Yup. Been doing it for years.  When you click a video you want to watch, it will usually start with some stupid car insurance add or other nonsense you have no interest in. Just hit the page refresh button and it'll go right to the video you wanted to watch but you have to tap the player because it often starts muted.

I'm guessing YouTubes algorithm can't differentiate between whether you have or haven't watched the entire ad, all it knows is that it loaded it ,and it began to play it ,and since you allowed it to load ,and start (for even a half a second) it counts as watched ,at least as far as they're concerned.  All I know is it works every time 100%

oddly enough, after doing this for a long time (years) its seems almost hard to find a YT video with an ad....i just browsed YT for a minute, clicking random "trending" videos for 5 or 6 different uploads, and i didnt even run into a Ad. its like the site gives up on trying to advertise to me. im sure its just coincedence, but its funny.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2019)

Brave browser, on both PC and phone.
An easy and fair solution, also for trackers and other cancer online.


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mussels said:


> cause its advanced, with minus the ad? get it?
> *has a stroke*


*o h*


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 12, 2019)

DNS66 https://github.com/julian-klode/dns66
Whole system adblock, no root required, Foss.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 6, 2019)

PiHole installed on a Raspberry Pi located in the network and set as DNS server for the network.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 4, 2019)

DNS66 with steve blacks hosts list blocks youtube ads in chrome and just about everything else.
The trick is to not use the built in youtube app.
https://f-droid.org/en/packages/org.jak_linux.dns66/ 
https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 4, 2019)

Just switch your browser to Opera Mini or Touch they come with a built in Ad blocker works well for me on YT never see any ads in videos nor on the site itself aswell


----------



## Komshija (Apr 5, 2019)

Both Opera and Opera Mini have built-in add blockers. You'll also need to configure your smartphone properly. There are other browsers which can block adds, some better, some worse. Examples are UC browser, Brave browser, Startpage browser etc. Select any of them as your primary browser, deny privileges to Chrome and you are more or less done.


----------



## vectoravtech (May 1, 2019)

GenericAMDFan said:


> You can also use NewPipe which is an open source app which works like a Youtube app but without ads


I love it


----------



## Totally (May 1, 2019)

Vanilla Opera browser not the mini one. I think the ad blocker is on be default.



Rand said:


> Seriously, does that work??



Yes it works on desktops also


----------

